# A good calendar app?



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a  good calendar app that syncs with Google calendar? Jorte crashes as soon as I change the setting to Google calendar. Thanks!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's called "Calengoo" and works great.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. Hopefully they'll make that a free one sometime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Thanks, Ann. Hopefully they'll make that a free one sometime.


 Maybe. . . .I actually got it free a couple of weeks ago. . . .so, maybe not. At least, not for a while. 

Still it is regularly $5.99 and is currently on sale.

AND I personally think that some of these more useful utilities will be free again during the period after Christmas when half the country, it seems, will be registering new Fires and looking for useful apps.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe. . . .I actually got it free a couple of weeks ago. . . .so, maybe not. At least, not for a while.
> 
> Still it is regularly $5.99 and is currently on sale.
> 
> AND I personally think that some of these more useful utilities will be free again during the period after Christmas when half the country, it seems, will be registering new Fires and looking for useful apps.


I would expect to see a TON of sales starting around Christmas weekend!! Free and discounted, better make sure you get lots of gift cards from Santa!!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

No doubt (like everything else), it'll become free the day AFTER I buy it!


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Pocket Informant is FREE today.

Its a great Calendar program.....well worth the price of admission!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the Fire version of Pocket Informant, as near as I can tell from playing with it and reading the reviews, does NOT sync with Google Calendar. I understand the non-Fire Android version does. But, of course, the non-Fire version is not free on Amazon.


Betsy

_<<edited to clarify I was referring to Pocket Informant.>>_


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Note that the Fire version, as near as I can tell from playing with it and reading the reviews, does NOT sync with Google Calendar. I understand the non-Fire Android version does. But, of course, it's not free on Amazon.


That's actually what prompted the question...that it doesn't sync with Google Calendar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, I was responding to Sosha's post, just prior to mine, about Pocket Informant; I'll edit my post to make it clearer.  

Betsy


----------



## KenS (Dec 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that the Fire version of Pocket Informant, as near as I can tell from playing with it and reading the reviews, does NOT sync with Google Calendar. I understand the non-Fire Android version does. But, of course, the non-Fire version is not free on Amazon.


I got PI today while it was free. I haven't installed on my Fire yet but I just installed on my Android phone. It doesn't appear terribly usable on my phone's small screen but at least it's synced with my Google calendar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How did you do that, Ken?  I couldn't find any way to do it using the Fire....

Betsy


----------



## KenS (Dec 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How did you do that, Ken? I couldn't find any way to do it using the Fire....


Do you mean how did I sync with the Google calendar? Looking back at my post, my wording wasn't very clear. I installed it on my Android phone and it's syncing with Google calendar on there. I haven't tried installing it yet on my Fire. I got it mainly in hopes that I'll be able use with Google calendar on my Fire in the future.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KenS said:


> Do you mean how did I sync with the Google calendar? Looking back at my post, my wording wasn't very clear. I installed it on my Android phone and it's syncing with Google calendar on there. I haven't tried installing it yet on my Fire. I got it mainly in hopes that I'll be able use with Google calendar on my Fire in the future.


I did understand that  but it was the same app from Amazon's store? Is there a place where you went in the app to sync? just wondering if there's something hidden in there I haven't found yet...

Betsy


----------



## KenS (Dec 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a place where you went in the app to sync? just wondering if there's something hidden in there I haven't found yet...


I didn't have to set anything to sync. I'm a software engineer (but not on Android). My educated guess is that Informant's developer is tying into the Android calendar. On the Fire then Android calendar doesn't sync with Google. This is why it's mostly useless on the Fire right now. Since the Android calendar on my phone is automatically synced with Google calendar then that means that Informant is tying into my Google calendar (courtesy of Android). The Fire doesn't have this ability so Informant doesn't either. I'm guessing Informant's developer will have to specifically write their own sync for the Fire.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I just downloaded Pocket Informant for the Fire today also. I have this app on my iPhone and it absolutely ROCKS!!!!!!! Not so much with the Fire. But then I had heard that the Android version of it was sadly lacking in the gusto the iOS version has. I couldn't get it to mix Tasks with Events on the Day View screen. I mean... tell me... what IS the point <sighhhhhhhhh> At least it was free although I will probably never use it and it will get moved to the cloud.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

There is no place in pocket informant to enter your Google account information. It must pick it up from the Android phone info (on the phones) . It's a shame, because it looks like it could be a great app for the Fire.

I wound up downloading Calengoo...but I hate paying for apps. It was worth it though. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> There is no place in pocket informant to enter your Google account ..
> 
> I wound up downloading Calengoo...but I hate paying for apps. It was worth it though.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I don't mind paying so much if it's a good app so I just did the same thing. Struggled a little to get going. I had been using the free Rainlender on my laptop, but I like the mobility via the Fire since I don't have a smartphone.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I snagged CalenGoo when it was on sale for $2.99 (and it's still at that price right now).
I have loaded onto both my Fire & my smartphone.
I'm a total Google person & love the way it displays my google calendar (I've got many different google calendars that I use & they are all integrated & display beautifully with CalenGoo).

I have tried various Task & To Do lists & never can make myself utilize them properly - so while I snagged Pocket Informant, it's integration with Google Tasks is not a big deal for me.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a simple calendar app that doesn't sync with anything - just does the calendar and list making on the fire?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> Does anyone know of a simple calendar app that doesn't sync with anything - just does the calendar and list making on the fire?


If you're not worried about synching, then I'd pick up Pocket Informant. it's normally $10 and it's free today.

I've been searching for the right calendar app and haven't found it yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KenS said:


> I didn't have to set anything to sync. I'm a software engineer (but not on Android). My educated guess is that Informant's developer is tying into the Android calendar. On the Fire then Android calendar doesn't sync with Google. This is why it's mostly useless on the Fire right now. Since the Android calendar on my phone is automatically synced with Google calendar then that means that Informant is tying into my Google calendar (courtesy of Android). The Fire doesn't have this ability so Informant doesn't either. I'm guessing Informant's developer will have to specifically write their own sync for the Fire.


Thanks, Ken!

I haven't had an Android device before. So, what I'm getting is that because Android is Google's OS, the Android calendar automatically syncs with one's Google account, I'm guessing because of using Google credentials to sign in at the Android market and purchase apps? And because we're buying this app not through Google but through Amazon, there's no connection?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Ken!
> 
> I haven't had an Android device before. So, what I'm getting is that because Android is Google's OS, the Android calendar automatically syncs with one's Google account, I'm guessing because of using Google credentials to sign in at the Android market and purchase apps? And because we're buying this app not through Google but through Amazon, there's no connection?
> 
> Betsy


I think it's because there is no google calendar on the Fire for it to sync to. On the phone, the phone (B) will sync to the calendar (A) and then pocket informant (C) will then sync to the phone. On the Fire, we're missing (A)


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Well this is totally a bummer.

Why oh why won't you sync with Google Calendar?


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I think it's because there is no google calendar on the Fire for it to sync to. On the phone, the phone (B) will sync to the calendar (A) and then pocket informant (C) will then sync to the phone. On the Fire, we're missing (A)


On the iPhone version, you set up the Google account to sync to in settings. And there is a bunch of pages of settings, 4 or 5, I think. (Looked... it's 7!) Funny, I couldn't find any of these settings in the Fire version. Maybe I'll play with it some more and see what I can't find. But if I couldn't find the right filter to show Tasks and Events on the Day View, please don't hold out a lot of hope for me.


----------



## KenS (Dec 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't had an Android device before. So, what I'm getting is that because Android is Google's OS, the Android calendar automatically syncs with one's Google account, I'm guessing because of using Google credentials to sign in at the Android market and purchase apps? And because we're buying this app not through Google but through Amazon, there's no connection?


Most of the Android OS is open-source with a very liberal license to re-use, modify, and distribute the code for any purpose, commercial or otherwise. Google has, however, held back several key aspects of the OS such as the Android Marketplace and the various Google apps such as syncing with the calendar and Gmail. If device makers want access to these "extras" they must license them from Google. Amazon chose not to do this.

I read somewhere that it's possible to side-load the proprietary Google apps onto the Fire if you have access to another licensed Android device. IANAL so I have no idea if it's legal to do so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KenS said:


> Most of the Android OS is open-source with a very liberal license to re-use, modify, and distribute the code for any purpose, commercial or otherwise. Google has, however, held back several key aspects of the OS such as the Android Marketplace and the various Google apps such as syncing with the calendar and Gmail. If device makers want access to these "extras" they must license them from Google. Amazon chose not to do this.
> 
> I read somewhere that it's possible to side-load the proprietary Google apps onto the Fire if you have access to another licensed Android device. IANAL so I have no idea if it's legal to do so.


Amazon has said that they have no objection to sideloaded apps...we have information elsewhere in the Fire Talk forum on how to do so...

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Vicki G. said:


> On the iPhone version, you set up the Google account to sync to in settings. And there is a bunch of pages of settings, 4 or 5, I think. (Looked... it's 7!) Funny, I couldn't find any of these settings in the Fire version. Maybe I'll play with it some more and see what I can't find. But if I couldn't find the right filter to show Tasks and Events on the Day View, please don't hold out a lot of hope for me.


The PocketInformant people are very helpful and informative on their forums, I bet there is a Fire version thread that will lay out what will happen with the product and what future plans are in the works.

I love PI on my iOS devices, bummer it isn't so hot on the Fire right now.

Eta: I just poked around on the webs.net forums, it looks like they hadn't built any sync into it because it wasn't necessary because it all came from google. It doesn't look like they have a formal plan yet, but acknowledge they will probably do something because they expect the fire to be the most popular android tablet.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm doing my to do list on the calendar. Google calendar and Calengoo are very useful to me. THANKS!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## KenS (Dec 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Amazon has said that they have no objection to sideloaded apps...we have information elsewhere in the Fire Talk forum on how to do so...


It's not the legality of side-loading I was referring to, it was the questionable legality of copying the Google calendar app (or any other proprietary app for that matter) from another Android device for the purpose of side-loading it on the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhhh...

Betsy


----------

